# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  ذخیره وبازیابی

## Hamedan.hanih

اگرسرعت چرخش دیسک ۷۲۰۰دوردردقیقه باشدزمان لازم برای۳۰دورچرخش دیسک چندثانیه است

----------


## markazeahan

از این سایت استفاده کنید
تمامی فرمول ها ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات را داره
http://p30eng.com/tag/%D9%81%D8%B1%D...9%D8%A7%D8%AA/

شیر گازی

----------

